# Furblivion



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

There apparently was a nice mod for TES IV: Oblivion on TESNexus a long time ago that replaced every race with furry-related races. it was taken down for unknown reasons (at least to me) and I was wondering if anyone still had it? I used to have it but over time it got lost and I really enjoyed it. Replies are credit to thread.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

probaably got took down for furfagetry.
(stupid inbreds don't they realise th khajit are furrys? and the argonians are scalies?)


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

that could be possible, however it was up long enough for quite a few to download it, so I'm hoping someone might have it on their comp somewhere and be able to share it with us that wish it back on the internets


----------



## Xavan (Jan 20, 2011)

If only you came a little earlier. I had it on my comp. but a lightning storm set it on the fritz to the point it borderline blew itself up. Memory lost, I re-downloaded Oblivion because I had the data stored seperately. All the DLC was corrupted, so that was the end of that. Haven't played it in a while, mainly focused on New Vegas.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/author.php?id=65329

Some stuff there. I dunno. I suppose it would make Destruction-based characters quite fun :3c


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

Xavan said:


> If only you came a little earlier. I had it on my comp. but a lightning storm set it on the fritz to the point it borderline blew itself up. Memory lost, I re-downloaded Oblivion because I had the data stored seperately. All the DLC was corrupted, so that was the end of that. Haven't played it in a while, mainly focused on New Vegas.


DX


----------



## Xavan (Jan 20, 2011)

Degorth said:


> DX



Now, now. I didn't mention that just because it's corrupted, doesn't mean I don't have it.


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

how corrupted is it?


----------



## Xavan (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe the data doesn't link to the new computer, and I just need to reconfigure it to work on mine. Now I might need to tell you how to do it, if it works in the first place.


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

np, I'm good with comps


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Let me guess... they were just wolves, foxes, cats, and dogs?

0/10


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

it was a good mod


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

Degorth said:


> it was a good mod


 
I doubt it.  Oblivion's not even a good game to start with.


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone has it, and if so, if they are willing to give a copy


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2011)

Why do people insist on giving everything a "fur" prefix to it?


----------



## Degorth (Jan 20, 2011)

it's what the mod was called :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Let me guess... they were just wolves, foxes, cats, and dogs?
> 
> 0/10


 oh u so hip


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Another case of "making everyone furries makes the game so much better and I can't play without it".

Advice: get the fuck over it, it doesn't.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey now, Oblivion wasn't an awful game. In fact, it was an incredible game.

GameBryo just sucked. It SUCKS. I don't want to play the game and encounter this probably every seven times I play the game:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> GameBryo just sucked. It SUCKS. I don't want to play the game and encounter this probably every seven times I play the game


 
O HAI THAR








And the dumb bint will stay like that forever and ever as long as you continue yammering with Boromir.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> O HAI THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boromir?
Martin*
Also, what if there was an Oblivion mod to modify the game engine?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Boromir?
> Martin*
> Also, what if there was an Oblivion mod to modify the game engine?


 
the guy who voiced Martin Septim = Boromir from LotR movie


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Boromir?
> Martin*
> Also, what if there was an Oblivion mod to modify the game engine?


 I don't think that is possible.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 21, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> I don't think that is possible.


 
Yeah, that's like asking how to mod a Toyota to make it a Maserati on the inside.  It just isn't something possible, at least not without an amount of work that basically equates to building a new car from the ground up.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Yeah, that's like asking how to mod a Toyota to make it a Maserati on the inside.  It just isn't something possible, at least not without an amount of work that basically equates to building a new car from the ground up.


 
agreed... if someone wants to make a better game, they should (it's not like it's impossible nowadays what with pre-packaged game engines and tons of resources and educational stuffs around. just gotta get off your lazy asses to actually DO something with them.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Another case of "making everyone furries makes the game so much better and I can't play without it".
> 
> Advice: get the fuck over it, it doesn't.


 
This is a furry forum. What's so bad about him wanting furry skins because he has an interest in anthros?

Seriously, fuck off.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 21, 2011)

Jared said:


> This is a furry forum. What's so bad about him wanting furry skins because he has an interest in anthros?
> 
> Seriously, fuck off.


 
Because they almost always look like crap, and add nothing to the game, yet people obsess over them.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Because they almost always look like crap, and add nothing to the game, yet people obsess over them.


 
Well no shit people obsess over it. Where the hell do you think you're posting? It's a fucking FURRY forum.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 21, 2011)

Jared said:


> Well no shit people obsess over it. Where the hell do you think you're posting? It's a fucking FURRY forum.


 
Doesn't make it any less stupid. :I

Same shit applies to almost all skin mods on any game that aren't made to specifically improve upon the default skins.

AKA improving the content, not changing it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Doesn't make it any less stupid. :I
> 
> Same shit applies to almost all skin mods on any game that aren't made to specifically improve upon the default skins.
> 
> AKA improving the content, not changing it.


 
I don't see what's stupid about pimping a game to have furry skins. If you're offended by this stuff you should get out.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2011)

Jared said:


> I don't see what's stupid about pimping a game to have furry skins. If you're offended by this stuff you should get out.


 
i think what needs to be considered is that not everyone on this board aspires to the same level of furry-ness as others. (hell, we have some non-furries here.)

though you may wish to see furry characters in this game, not everyone does (and really, there are a lot of mods that are downright eyesores and i'd bet that the furry one takes the art-level down a notch... cause, well, oblivion does have a pretty nice level of quality that would be hard to emulate.)


----------



## Xenke (Jan 21, 2011)

Redregon said:


> i think what needs to be considered is that not everyone on this board aspires to the same level of furry-ness as others. (hell, we have some non-furries here.)
> 
> though you may wish to see furry characters in this game, not everyone does (and really, there are a lot of mods that are downright eyesores and i'd bet that the furry one takes the art-level down a notch... cause, well, oblivion does have a pretty nice level of quality that would be hard to emulate.)


 
Not only that, but if someone does manage to reskin it will, I'm 99% sure that even thought it wouldn't be an eyesore it would still look horridly out of place.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jared said:


> I don't see what's stupid about pimping a game to have furry skins. If you're offended by this stuff you should get out.


 This forum isn't just for furries. I have friends who are furries and I don't have any problem with it, so technically I am not a furry.

In my honest opinion, there really doesn't need to be another animal-like species in The Elder Scrolls. Khajiits and Argonians (if you count scalies in the same role as furries) are enough.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> This forum isn't just for furries. I have friends who are furries and I don't have any problem with it, so technically I am not a furry.
> 
> In my honest opinion, there really doesn't need to be another animal-like species in The Elder Scrolls. Khajiits and Argonians (if you count scalies in the same role as furries) are enough.


 
The Khajiits in Oblivion look awful, though.  And the face customization doesn't account properly for the beast race heads.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The Khajiits in Oblivion look awful, though.  And the face customization doesn't account properly for the beast race heads.


 and plus there need to be birds.
Or some extra variety or something >>


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> [/URL]


 
can someone tell me why I'm laughing hysterically at this

because I just don't know


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> can someone tell me why I'm laughing hysterically at this
> 
> because I just don't know


 
the longer you stare at it

or maybe because it sorta reminds you of this


----------



## LLiz (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> can someone tell me why I'm laughing hysterically at this
> 
> because I just don't know


 
Well the soldier is sporting one hilariously cheesy grin. 

Was anybody else also disappointed by the Argonians in Oblivion?
They just look like humans with scales, I was really hoping for a really cool version of the Argonians from Morrowind.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 22, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Well the soldier is sporting one hilariously cheesy grin.
> 
> Was anybody else also *disappointed by the Argonians* in Oblivion?
> They just look like *humans with scales*, I was really hoping for a really cool version of the Argonians from Morrowind.


 
You must be blind in one eye - they look more like lizards than anything I've seen in video games.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 22, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> You must be blind in one eye - they look more like lizards than anything I've seen in video games.



No, what I am saying is that in "The Elder Scrolls III : Morrowind" the Argonians looked quite cool, and then with "The Elder Scrolls IV : Oblivion" they seem to have changed the character models, they look like they're based on a human template. 

For example, from Morrowind these guys look REALLY cool: 








In Oblivion, nowhere near as cool: 








In Morrowind they had a really cool heads, lizard like bodies with a nice big tail, but in Oblivion their heads were really flat, bodies were more like a human body, and their tails were quite small.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 22, 2011)

Considering I was the guy who made it, I think I can sum up all the answers to your questions.


I took it down because it was really poorly made and broken.  It was the first mod I had really attempted to make, really as an experiment to see if I would be interested in pursuing anything game related as a career.  I was tires of getting emails about problems with it, so I took it down.


I also no longer have the files as I made it on my old laptop that partially melted a few months ago.  Donâ€™t ask for them.  


Modding the different meshes and textures is incredibly easy.  You just replace files.  If you really want to resurrect it, itâ€™ll take about an hour if you know anything about the construction set.  Just donâ€™t ask me to do it.


(Also it was called furblivion because I figured it would attract the attention of the one group of people who would want such a thing.)


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 22, 2011)

LLiz said:


> No, what I am saying is that in "The Elder Scrolls III : Morrowind" the Argonians looked quite cool, and then with "The Elder Scrolls IV : Oblivion" they seem to have changed the character models, they look like they're based on a human template.
> 
> For example, from Morrowind these guys look REALLY cool:
> 
> ...


 It might be just our opinions, because I think the Oblivion Argonian looks cool.

Either way, all models for Oblivion are bloody awful. So I side with you on that part.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 22, 2011)

LLiz said:


>


 
I had that mod, it was fucking awesome.

Especially with a pet dragon too :3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 22, 2011)

Morrowind Args and Khajiits were both superior looking (except for the way they walked - it looked awful, like they were WADDLING or they had just received a prostate exam from a guy with really big fingers or something).  The standard plantigrade races walked pretty badly too - really robotic and stiff and awkward.

Also, the "LOL BEST HELMS IN GAME NOT USABLE BY BEAST RACES" and "NO BOOTS" shit - not cool.  That always pissed me the fuck off when playing an Arg or Khajiit.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread inspired me to install Morrowind again... only problem... I realised that I leant my brother the CD and haven't got it back yet.
I might go and claim it back today.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

Morrowind and Oblivion are technically set in different times with one being what 100 or so years after the previous installment? Bethesda tried to add so me innovation with the argonians. If you don' t like it, sorry to hear so but some people did.


----------



## Flatline (Jan 22, 2011)

Fuck Oblivion.
Morrowind is 100 times better.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 23, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Fuck Oblivion.
> Morrowind is 100 times better.


 Ah now, that's just being ignorant. It's a great game.


----------



## Flatline (Jan 23, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> Ah now, that's just being ignorant. It's a great game.


 
Meh. I tried to beat it 345 times and I always got bored after two hours of playing or so. On the other hand, I still enjoy Morrowind. Yeah, it's not the worst game ever, but it's really nothing more than Morrowind with shiny graphics and a different dialog system. It's still better than Fallout 3 though, but that's not that hard to achieve.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 23, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Meh. I tried to beat it 345 times and I always got bored after two hours of playing or so. On the other hand, I still enjoy Morrowind. Yeah, it's not the worst game ever, but it's really nothing more than Morrowind with shiny graphics and a different dialog system. It's still better than Fallout 3 though, but that's not that hard to achieve.


 We all know engine really sucks but it can't be that big a of a reason to hate Fallout 3.


----------



## Flatline (Jan 24, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> We all know engine really sucks but it can't be that big a of a reason to hate Fallout 3.


 
Fallout wasn't as bad as Oblivion when it comes to facial expressions and stuff. I just couldn't stand the repetitive environment. Seriously, everything looks the same. And for some reason, I always got a headache after an hour of playing it.


----------



## shurra (Mar 4, 2011)

Kinda old topic, so sorry for posting on it after a bit more then a month, but here ya go furries: Furblivion  
It's a bit bigger then it should be, because I pulled it out of my data folder (few extra meshes and textures). tested on a vanilla install of oblivion, so it should work for you. Hopefully it doesn't completely disappear from the internet again.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 5, 2011)

shurra said:


> Kinda old topic, so sorry for posting on it after a bit more then a month, but here ya go furries: Furblivion
> It's a bit bigger then it should be, because I pulled it out of my data folder (few extra meshes and textures). tested on a vanilla install of oblivion, so it should work for you. Hopefully it doesn't completely disappear from the internet again.


 
Well that's nice of you. I have lots of mods and I'll add this in. I have none installed at the moment though. Hard time running on my comp so I'm pretty much saving it all until I upgrade... By that time Skyrim will come out.

I got my Khajiit looking pretty amazing, the face wasn't that great but I changed her mesh and model and was amazing looking in some Shivering Isles armor.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2011)

Why why why why??? Do we really need to furryize every single friggen thing in video games? :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Why why why why??? Do we really need to furryize every single friggen thing in video games? :V


 
I never understand this argument. So what if you don't like it? Other people do.

Also, how'd you get your avatar to move so quickly?


----------



## Degorth (Mar 15, 2011)

quick question to any Oblivion modders out there, how do you fix messed up body textures on characters when using a body replacer?

When I'm using this replacer it causes the body texture (NOT the head hands or feet) to improperly wrap around the body, how do I fix this?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Degorth said:


> quick question to any Oblivion modders out there, how do you fix messed up body textures on characters when using a body replacer?
> 
> When I'm using this replacer it causes the body texture (NOT the head hands or feet) to improperly wrap around the body, how do I fix this?


 Show me examples. I may remember the issue if you show me what you are doing and how it ends up wrong. I have not done this crap for about 3 years so excuse me if I don't remember.


----------

